# Compression plug problem...



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

Ok, I have a '05 555 with the HSC4 fork and FSA/Look bearings. I'm doing some winter maintenance and went to remove the compression plug and the allen bolt has stripped out. :mad2: Not the threads but the actual allen fitting where the tool fits. 

So, before I take it to a shop to have it drilled out does anyone have any tips to remove it?  Also, (paging Chas) where can I get another LOOK compression plug set?

TIA


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Emspilot said:


> Ok, I have a '05 555 with the HSC4 fork and FSA/Look bearings. I'm doing some winter maintenance and went to remove the compression plug and the allen bolt has stripped out. :mad2: Not the threads but the actual allen fitting where the tool fits.
> 
> So, before I take it to a shop to have it drilled out does anyone have any tips to remove it?  Also, (paging Chas) where can I get another LOOK compression plug set?
> 
> TIA



I can mail you a new compression plug, just send me a PM with your address. 

*[email protected]*


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

PM sent Chas....




chas said:


> I can mail you a new compression plug, just send me a PM with your address.
> 
> *[email protected]*


----------



## DERMotorSports (Nov 21, 2007)

Many times a torx key will work to remove a stripped "Allen" head fastener. Of course it's still trashed and not at all reusable but at least it saved drilling it out.


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

Thanks for the idea, I'll give it a shot.



DERMotorSports said:


> Many times a torx key will work to remove a stripped "Allen" head fastener. Of course it's still trashed and not at all reusable but at least it saved drilling it out.


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

What do you torque a plug too.


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

carbon13 said:


> What do you torque a plug too.


I'll have to check, I have the spec around here somewhere....


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

carbon13 said:


> What do you torque a plug too.


For the Look headsets, torque until there's some resistance when turning the handlebars, then back off 1/8-1/4 turn.


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks will try.


----------



## DERMotorSports (Nov 21, 2007)

Forrest Root said:


> For the Look headsets, torque until there's some resistance when turning the handlebars, then back off 1/8-1/4 turn.


Per Look 595 manual it is 7-10Nm; cap is 8Nm.


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

l think l torqued my cannondale to 5nm


----------

